# sig sauer 22lr



## woodtam (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey guys I am new to the forum. I am interested in purchasing a sig 22lr caliber handgun. Can anyone give me some input on the 226 vs. the Mosquito as far as difference in make, overall performance and sheer fun. Thanks and you all have a great one. Woody


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have the Sig P229 9mm with the .22 conversion kit and love it


----------

